# Worst movie you ever watched.



## Westside (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine was "Who's your daddy (2003)"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What's your?


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 7, 2010)

I can safely say Transformers 2. Fuck you to hell, Michael Bay, fuck you to hell.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2010)

Ancient Evil: Scream of the Mummy


----------



## jabmaster2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Battlefield earth with John travolta. Worst thing I've ever seen


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 7, 2010)

2012, just stupid.


----------



## granville (Jan 7, 2010)

I have several that are hard to rank above the other-

Disney's Bolt. I'll tell you now, i went into this movie thinking it would be horrible, but i let go of my feelings as the credits started and sat through with an open mind. I was actually surprised that it SURPASSED my expectations of horridness! It was just terrible. And I'm not prejudiced against all new Disney movies, Meet the Robinsons was great.

TV Special of Journey to the Center of the Earth. I think it aired in the 90's, but whatever, it was horrid. Embarrassing too.

I'm sure i had another, but i can't remember it now.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2010)

Crank.


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Disney's Bolt. I'll tell you now, i went into this movie thinking it would be horrible, but i let go of my feelings as the credits started and sat through with an open mind. I was actually surprised that it SURPASSED my expectations of horridness! It was just terrible. And I'm not prejudiced against all new Disney movies, Meet the Robinsons was great.



I think Bolts awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-Topic: Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children


----------



## Smef (Jan 7, 2010)

_Troll 2_ and _The Room_ definitely top my list.

Just to give you an idea, Troll 2 has people dressed in  burlap sacks and rubber masks as goblins (no trolls in the movie, btw) and The Room is an english movie which was dubbed over (in english, again) because the dialog was bad.  The whole movie is awful, and there are lines like "Music? Candles? This is so nice!" When there is no music to be heard and no candles to be seen!


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2010)

Smef said:
			
		

> The whole movie is awful, and there are lines like "Music? Candles? This is so nice!" When there is no music to be heard and no candles to be seen!
> Well, it's easier (and cheaper) to simply say they're there instead of actually having them there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't even remember the movie's name.
It was on Cannes's festival, with the school we went to a cinema to watch one movie .... it was a french one, with french actors, and almost all of us went out after only 15 minutes.

Did you already quit a currently projecting movie ?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 7, 2010)

Transformers 2, 2012 or 300 from recent times. Can't really think of older crappy movies and I'd like to keep it like that.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2010)

Transformers 2

That movie set the lowest bar EVER for me. The comic relief wasn't funny (and that was about half the characters), the explosions were too damned loud and it went on too damned long!


----------



## granville (Jan 7, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i know some people liked it. And i'm not one to bash someone's head in if they don't agree with my views. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't mind Advent Children myself lol! I'm surprised no one has mentioned Dragonball Evolution yet. I thought it was an average film, neither good nor horrible, but i know people loathe it with passion.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

jabmaster2 said:
			
		

> Battlefield earth with John travolta. Worst thing I've ever seen+??
> 
> *EDIT*
> QUOTE(granville @ Jan 7 2010, 12:44 PM) I'm surprised no one has mentioned Dragonball Evolution yet.


I did about a week ago in this thread.


----------



## X D D X (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, Dragonball Evolution is definately up there but the worst I've seen is Year One. That was such a mess...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually have Dragonball Evolution on my list of movies to watch. My friend said it was hilariously bad and started quoting it until I pissed myself.

For me... Maybe Cloverfield. Absolutely horrible movie.


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> jabmaster2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I made this thread purely out of moment of impulse because of the terrible movie I just watched...


----------



## cogitech (Jan 7, 2010)

Freddy Got Fingered.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jungle 2 Jungle from 1997. I wanted to die, but it was my friend's birthday and he was a big Tim Allen fan.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2010)

Freddy Got Fingered and Bolt were both great, the worst movie of all time is Citizen Kane what a snoozefest


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2010)

i just posted this in another thread about 3 days ago....but I think Paranormal Activity was by far the worst movie I've ever seen.

Blair Witch Project is a very close second.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Click and Daddy Day Care


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 7, 2010)

The Flintstones 

(yes they made a live action movie of this cartoon, starring John Goodman, Rick Moranis, and 



Spoiler



Rosie O'Donnel


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 7, 2010)

'kill bill' for me:.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Wild Wild West (I think) with Will Smith. We joke about it constantly.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 7, 2010)

@DeMoN i liked that flintstones movie
it was cheesy like the flintstones cartoon


----------



## funem (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of the ones on youtube...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Transformers 2 was awesome, along with 2012.. guess I'm not set to be a professional critic, am I, eh?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The Flintstones
> 
> (yes they made a live action movie of this cartoon, starring John Goodman, Rick Moranis, and
> 
> ...


And to think, Will Smith turned down the role of Neo in The Matrix in order to shoot Wild Wild West, so the role went to Keanu


----------



## Man18 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am not dumb enough to watch a full movie that sucks ass so i dont have one.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Never knew that, my brothers are sure to get a kick out of it


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle man hunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





See Men wearing rubber suits


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2010)

Those are the absolute worst movies you've ever watched? Really? You've never seen anything worse than the examples given? Wow.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 8, 2010)

Little miss sunshine (Was forced to watch!)


----------



## Defiance (Jan 9, 2010)

Alien Apocalypse (2005).  The movie was sooo bad in so many ways, I cannot even begin to express it..

HOWEVER

I found myself laughing nearly half the time due to its stupidly. (Especially the ending scene when Campbell is owning the alien in the corner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Haha, it's good to watch it with a group of friends actually.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't just pick one- I have seen too many bad movies:

Gigli
Showgirls
Dracula 3000
All the "American Pie Presents..." movies
Driven
Get Shorty
Queen of the Damned
Robocop 2 - 4
The Howling 3 - however many sequels they made
Surfer Dude

But out of all of the above, Surfer Dude takes the cake. This complete and utter piece of garbage has absolutely no redeeming quality whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

The Taking of Pelham 123 (09 version). It sucked. Total crap.

Transformers 2 was bad but it wasn't the "worst movie".


----------



## yikkyon (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll tell you guys one...
Blood the Last Vampire



That live-action one...I LOL'd when she did that fake jump kick!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 9, 2010)

Its a toss up between Spy kids 3 and the newest Journey to the center of the earth.

I think Spy Kids 3 wins out as one of the worst movies of all time. I could shit into a lens and muck-spread like a hippopotamus, record that and make a better movie.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 9, 2010)

cogitech said:
			
		

> Freddy Got Fingered.



HOW DARE YOU... I mean i only saw 50 seconds of the movie but what i saw amazed me. What other movie can you see the bloody skin of a deer being worn by a crazy retard?


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2010)

Troll 2.

Best worst movie ever. I love it dearly, but its terrible.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 10, 2010)

Eragon, they absolutely butchered the book and the series of it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2010)

Twilight...any of them. I watched only the first one and wished I never saw it again.
And if the first one is bad and fans of the book say they get worse from then on, I can assume any of them will cause my eyes to bleed.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 11, 2010)

My most hated movie of all time:

Phenomenon.

Such a shit film. Made me HATE John Travolta. Honestly, it now takes a certain amount of personal strength to sit down to watch any of his movies anymore. Thanks Phenomenon. You worthless, trite, horribly-put-together, partial birth abortion of a film.

And coming from Wife®: The Orphanage. She had a long description of why she hated it, but by the time she was done, i forgot how she started it, and she couldn't bare repeating it once more. It was humorous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, she reminded me of another one- An American Haunting.
She loves ghost stories. She REALLY wanted to see An American Haunting in the theater. So, luckily, we went to see it in theaters rather than downloading a camrip, which would have still been a waste of time and money. It was mediocre the whole way through... no real scares, just shitty gonna-make-you-jump scenes... and the BIG TWIST?! Its a fucking poltergeist due to the girl being sexually assaulted in the mid 1800's. No, that's not a spoiler. That's more cliché bullshit. Then the film ends with the "informative text" talking about (in a wonderfully entertaining textbook style) poltergeists being "real." Fuck you, An American Haunting.

When it comes to bad movies, i take personal offence from having to watch bile such as those mentioned above.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't say worse, because I can't pick one, but out of recent movies, Speed Racer takes the cake. Man... those cutscenes are so cheesy, the characters so badly acted, the plot so dragged on... I wish the Wachowski "siblings" (now that Larry is Lana Wachowski) had never touched that franchise.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 11, 2010)

the most recent worst movie i watched is dragon ball evolution. some oldies like universal soldier: the return and many others i can't remember the titles.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 11, 2010)

Transformer 2 worst movie ever ? 
Come on guys, it surely was a bit too long and too loud, but it was an OK movie, at least the special effects were believable and the girls in it were hot................
You can do much worse then that, even by spending millions, you could end up something like Waterworld from the 90s with Kevin Costner....
But for me I have to say in the 2000s, ( don't want to go too far back 'couse I've seen a lot ) some of the worst movies were some Canadian TV made  Robocop Prime Directive movies............
If you think Robocop 2- 3 were bad, try to watch this series.....The series includes Dark Justice, Meltdown, Resurrection, and Crash and Burn, they are slow and dull with very bad special effects and Robocop himself looked old and short ! I mean those were BAD movies..........


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 11, 2010)

Like Water For Chocolate (Como agua para chocolate).  I don't care what anyone tells you, don't ever do it.  You _will_ want to remove your eyes from their sockets with a spoon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

The Hills Have Eyes 2

What a shitty movie.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

The bank job

Cant stand it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 11, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Wild Wild West (I think) with Will Smith. We joke about it constantly.


I would have to agree with you there. I was in a group home from 14-18 and thats all anyone wanted to watch for nearly a year. It makes me absolutely sick to my stomach to even think about watching it again.


----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2010)

Leprechaun.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2010)

Twilight and the rest that follow 
nuff said...


----------



## phanboi (Jan 12, 2010)

fantastic 4 rise of the silver surfer

so so pointless

i come to destroy your planet
i dont want to destroy your planet
ill commit suicide
they all lived happily ever after



i guess the writers had to dum it down a bit for the kids to get the moral..
but still a shithouse movie


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 14, 2010)

Super Babies 2.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok I got three for ya guys.

Dragonball Evolution and Street Fighter (1994)
I can't stand when some American gets a hold of license like these and muck it up. Like come on. M. Bison did not use machines to do those cool attacks he had psycho powers or whatever. Goku did not go to school. Both these movies strayed so far away from what they were suppose to be they should have been given diffrenet names like Mystic Hero - Search for the Seven Gems and World Uniters or some shit...just anything that didn't associate them with the license they used.
Babylon A.D.
Did this movie make any sense....did anyone understand this movie...now the special effects were cool, but I was lost the whole movie.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

The worst movie ever would have to be 2001 Space Odyssey. It was too long, boring, and confusing.


----------



## playallday (Jan 19, 2010)

For me it's "The Road", it was crazily messed up and had a really bad ending.

I also really hated Full Metal Jacket; it felt like someone stuck two movies together.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> The worst movie ever would have to be 2001 Space Odyssey. It was too long, boring, and confusing.



THE HELL YOU SAY!


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Any film shown in Zone Horror/Zone Thriller

Brits here who have Sky TV should know the channel. For the curious, both of those are channels that only showcase B-movie horror and thriller flicks. Majority of films shown there have a "naked girl gets killed by a monster" scene...


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 19, 2010)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> The worst movie ever would have to be 2001 Space Odyssey. It was too long, boring, and confusing.



You idiot. Don't you ever see a movie again.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> Arwen20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's so bad about having his own oppinion?


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought of two.
Lord of the Rings and Star Wars.

Star Wars mainly, I don't get why people like it at all.


----------



## dimmujed (Jan 19, 2010)

Everyone is ragging on popular movies to try to start a flame war, IMO.

But easily the worst movie I've EVER watched is Howard the Duck. pure shit.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

Kabouter Plop de Film
(Plop the gnome: the movie)
It's a belgian child's movie that I watched when I was 6, but I still remember what a load of crap it was (although I didn't think so back then)

EDIT: And Dragonball Evolution, just remembered that one.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

dimmujed said:
			
		

> Everyone is ragging on popular movies to try to start a flame war, IMO.
> 
> But easily the worst movie I've EVER watched is Howard the Duck. pure shit.



I have to agree with you that NOW its a shit movie, but when I grew up watching it, it was AWESOME!


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Eragon, they absolutely butchered the book and the series of it.



The Film was alright nothing special, but I've enjoyed reading the books.


----------



## Kanenden (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite worst would be "Battlefield Baseball".
Favorite one, because I enjoy spreading it to my friends and watch'em suffer and laugh. And suffer again.
It can be hilarious if you don't take it seriously.

Otherwise, one of the worst movie ever would be Bloody Mallory.
It's a french movie... but maybe they've dubbed or subbed it.


----------

